# Browning semi-auto .22 value



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm trying to place a value on my little Browning and as I'm researching, I'm seeing a value spread from $450.00 to over $3,000.00 for guns that are comparable in age and condition. I'm obviously missing something important, but dang if I can figure it out. Anybody got some insight here?

This is a '63 (Belgian) LR in excellent condition, engraved and checkered with adjustable rear sight. What's really confusing is that the older NF series seems to have less value, or at least people are generally asking less for them.

I'm thinking maybe there are a lot of folks out there like me who don't really want to part with the gun, so those folks are asking ridiculous amounts just to see if someone's willing to pay what it would take.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finn, 

You probably need to make sure what 'grade' the Browning is, as you probably know they usually start with Grade I, being the cheapest, then Grade 2, 3 and 6. I think Browning had some 4's in there also. If I remember right the Browning 4 had real silver inlaid into their rifles. 

From what I understand, the Grades as far as I can tell is how they rate the quality/density and type of wood used along with the style of engraving on the gun. 

I sold a Grade I a few years ago for 400 bucks, it seems that's all it was worth. Now a clean Belgian seems to be worth about 600 dollars. 

I hope Frisco Pete comments on this, I am curious to hear what he can tell us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Which browning is it? The takedown?


-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Put *picts* up and pm me the *serial number*. I will book it for you with the latest edition. In addition to the *Browning Grade levels *and serial number, we need *percent bluing *left on the rifle. 10%? 98%/ etc... Also, what does the *bore *look like? Pitting? Shiny? And is everything *orginal? **Any modifications *at all? *Stock re-worked? Or banged up*. *Scope?*

You cant get an appraisal without the above information. If you can get me the above list, I will appraise it for you, no charge.

I will give you *collector/book value*; *the Street value *(local markets are different); and what I call the "*flip Value*" the minimum price you should go to get your cash in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

All I have to go on is the serial number, which apparently didn't indicate grade until the 70's when Browning standardized their serial numbers. I'm going to assume that it has a mahogany stock, (looks like it to me), it's a Grade I.

90% bluing, shiny bore, all original with no modifications, a few minor dings on the stock, absolutely no rust anywhere. Has a cheap Tasco 4X32 scope w/mounts.

[attachment=1:2bnot0tx]IMG_0123.JPG[/attachment:2bnot0tx]

[attachment=0:2bnot0tx]IMG_0118.JPG[/attachment:2bnot0tx]

PM sent, Jungle, and thanks!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Hey Finn:

I will send you a pm in case you do not want certain information published, but in general, here is what I found:

1. "3T" part of serial number confirms 1963. 
2. I think it is Grade I, as you suspected. It is Grade I because it lacks a gold trigger (Grade II, III); and lacks ornate, gold game scene (Grade VI). I did not find any Grades IV and V. 
3. The year confirms also that it is FN Belgium and not Miroku, Japan which started mfg in 1976.

So there you go, now we can nail down the value of the gun which is......see pm.

thanks for letting me "_play_" too,

Jungle


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a nice honest little gun...still, at the end of the day... it will sell for right around $400. But Finn, you're too young to be selling guns like that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have that exact gun, and a Norinco copy for my wife. I'd love to find another Norinco for my boy, best $80 I ever spent .


-DallanC


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> But Finn, you're too young to be selling guns like that.


Yup, I'm only 25. Been 25 for 30 years now.

Actually, it was my dad's gun. He won it on a punch board at Mickelson's Cafe in Nephi. At least that's what he told my mom.  (Whatever happened to punch boards?)

Even though I had my own gun, I'd pilfer Dad's Browning whenever I could get away with it. I learned to shoot with that little gun and got to be pretty good with it. I remember being point man on the church ward rabbit hunts that they used to have back in the day - stand in the bed of a pickup, rest across the cab and pop the escapees that were too far out for the shotgunners.

I got an offer of $550 this morning, but now I'm thinking if I sale it, I'll be kicking myself later. Money's tight right now, sure, but money ain't everything and you can't put a price on personal history. 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its also one of the finest .22 rifles for southpaw shooters. I've been looking around for one for my boy (now 9).


-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I had one of those norinco copies and sold it about 5 or 6 years ago for about 150. good little guns. lots of fun. just itty bitty. but yes, for an authentic browning 300-400 is a pretty good price. I think the gift house in ogden has a browning like this one right now.. I could be wrong though.


----------

